# Cherry Tomato Ideas?



## mackeeg (Jul 22, 2006)

I need to use up some cherry toms any ideas?


----------



## Sueanne (Jul 22, 2006)

I never liked cherry tomatoes before but this year got them by mistake. They were supposed to be roma so the label said. They quickly reseed themselves where ever they find a spot to grow. The birds seem to enjoy them but at least they are not ruining a whole tomato.
I have been adding them to sliced eggplants microwaved. Also as flavoring in soup. These had a little more seeds but they melted in cooking. Like to prepare a salad with peppers & tomatoes and let it sit overnight to marinade. 
_______
Sueanne


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2006)

1. quickly boil tomatoes, then shock in icewater, and peel. put into a bowl of chilled vodka overnight. the next day, skewer tomatoes with a toothpick, sprinkle with sea salt and serve with worcestershire sauce and horseradish as and adult appetizer. (you can make another version, sans alcohol, by marinating in the worcestershire/horseradish).

2. toss halved tomatoes into boiled/drained/evoo'd pasta with spinach, roasted garlic, roasted peppers, fresh mozzarella, and cubed salami or prosciutto. drizzle with a little more evoo, and sprinkle with fresh cracked black pepper and chopped fresh basil.

3. halve tomatoes, then stuff into whole fish mixed with thin slices of sweet onion or fennel or both, with sprigs of thyme and parsley and a splash of balsamic vinegar, drizzle outside of fish with evoo, sprinkle with s&p, then bake at 400F until fish is cooked thru and the meat falls away from the bones. 

4. cherry tomato insalate caprese. kinda like #2, but more of a salad. halve red and yellow cherry tomatoes, and mix with fresh chopped basil and small bals or cubes of fresh mozzarella. drizzle with evoo and a few healthy splashes of balsamic vinegar.
i'll come up with more later...


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 23, 2006)

Yep. I had the same problem a month or so ago, and came up with this: 
1 kg cherry tomatoes, whole
4 cloves garlic, sliced
4 thick slices onion
600 ml water
600 ml white wine vinegar
1 tsp whole black peppercorns
1/2 tsp celery seed
a few sprigs of fresh basil
2 tsps yellow mustard seed
2 tsps salt 

Wash and dry the tomatoes. 
Put the water, vinegar, garlic, black peppercorns, celery seed, mustard and salt into a stainless steel pan and heat until boiling. Remove from heat. 
Put the tomatoes into large jars;layer with onion slices and basil. 
Fish out a slice or three of garlic and layer with the other ingredients. 
Pour the liquid over the tomatoes, adding the spices to the jars at the end. 
Water bath for 20 minutes.
- Give karma


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2006)

Slice them in half and put cut side up on a baking sheet. Dry them in a 200 degree oven until leathery, then freeze in ziplock bags. Use in recipes calling for sun-dried tomatoes.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 23, 2006)

Slice in half & pipe your favorite herbed cream cheese mixture on top for a cute summertime addition to a canape platter.  I've done this with both red cherry & yellow pear cherry tomatoes, & they go quickly!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 23, 2006)

Sueanne:





> They were supposed to be roma so the label said


  Oddly enough, I bought a 'Roma' tomato plant this year and have no idea what they are, but I do know they aren't Romas.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Linguine alla Caprese*

How about this? It's a great summer dish since the sauce is raw. I usually use larger tomatoes, but cherry tomatoes cut in half or quarters should work well. The tomato sauce can be made ahead and left at room temperature. Just before serving, cook the pasta, then toss it with the sauce.​ 
4 large ripe tomatoes, cored and seeded, cut into ½-inch dice
½ cup fresh basil leaves, slivered
¼ cup fresh mint leaves, coarsely chopped
3 scallions, thinly sliced
7 ounces ripe brie (rind removed) or mozzarella (preferably fresh), cut in small cubes
3 cloves garlic, finely minced or pressed
1 cup olive oil
freshly ground black pepper, to taste
salt, to taste
12 ounces linguine or spaghettini​ 
Combine everything except pasta in a large serving bowl, and let it sit for at least 20 minutes to meld the flavors.​ 
Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Add the pasta and cook until al dente, about 11 minutes for linguini.​ 
Drain well, add the pasta to the tomato sauce and toss well; adjust seasonings and serve.​


----------



## ironchef (Jul 23, 2006)

Substitute halved cherry tomatoes in this recipe:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/spaghettini-salad-with-vine-ripened-tomatoes-mizithra-cheese-23701.html

One of my most favorite ways is to make a simple al olio sauce with extra virgin olive oil, chili flakes, sliced garlic, and lemon zest. Add halved/quartered cherry tomatoes and julienned fresh basil right before adding the spaghetti and tossing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 23, 2006)

Dry them like you would Romas but do it whole. Add to salads. They are like tomato "raisins".
Make a Greek salad.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 23, 2006)

I like them on kabobs between fried mozzerella (or fresh would be good to) and basil. Anything with mozerella and basil goes with cherry tomatoes.


----------



## kats (Jul 23, 2006)

I have been making a wonderful pie, with green dough, caramelized onions, parmesan and cherry tomatoes. I'm corying the recipe and the picture here:

Dough
1 ½ cup of all-purpose flour
1 cup (very full) of parsley
1 spring of rosemary
100g (3.5 ounces, a little less than a stick) of cold butter, in little pieces
1 egg
Salt and fresh ground pepper

Topping
30g (1 ounce) of butter
2 big onions, finely sliced
¼ cup of Port
1 teaspoon of sugar
1 bouquet garni (1 bay leaf, 4 springs of parsley, 3 springs of thyme)
1 tablespoon of chopped basil leaves
20 cherry tomatoes
50g (1.7 ounces) of Parmesan cheese finely grated
Salt and fresh ground pepper

Use the food processor to mix the flour, the parsley and the rosemary leaves, until it turns into a greenish powder. Add the butter and turn the processor on again, until it's incorporated. Add the egg, the salt and the pepper and beat again until you get a homogeneous dough. Take the dough out of the processor and finish kneading it with your hands (f necessary, you can use more flour). Wrap it in plastic and put it in the refrigerator for 30 minutes.

In the meantime, make the topping

In a medium frying pan, heat the butter. Add the onion and a little salt. When it starts to wilt, add the Port, the sugar and the bouquet garni. Cook until the onions are golden and shiny, a little caramelized. If necessary, add more salt and pepper. Remove it from heat.

Turn the oven on to 350 F.

Cut the cherry tomatoes in slices or halves.

Remove the dough from the refrigerator and, with a roll, open it in a circle (10 to 12 inches of diameter). Put the dough on a baking sheet and cover it with the onions, leaving a 2 inches frame. Over the onions, put the basil and the Parmesan. Cover it with the tomatoes. Season the tomatoes with salt and pepper and drizzle them with olive oil. Fold the dough from the sides over the center and bake it for 30 minutes. Let it rest for 5 minutes before serving.

http://www.onfoodanddrinks.com/recipe tomato pie.html


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Substitute halved cherry tomatoes in this recipe:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/spaghettini-salad-with-vine-ripened-tomatoes-mizithra-cheese-23701.html
> 
> One of my most favorite ways is to make a simple al olio sauce with extra virgin olive oil, chili flakes, sliced garlic, and lemon zest. Add halved/quartered cherry tomatoes and julienned fresh basil right before adding the spaghetti and tossing.


 
ahhh, finally, a recipe of yours that i think i can make well. thanks.  

and that is a great idea gretchen. i always have to many grape tomatoes, and the dehydrator doesn't get enough use. do you oil or salt them before or after dehydrating? i would think they wouldn't need much preserving.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 24, 2006)

I just wash and dry them, toss in a little olive oil with fresh oregano, some crushed garlic and a splash of balsamic vinegar - then roasted in a shallow dish in a hot oven until they are softened.

Great served cold, spread on Italian bread.


----------



## Constance (Jul 24, 2006)

Kats, that looks like a scrumptious treat!


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 24, 2006)

This is a delicious recipe I make every summer since I found it. We call the small cherry tomatoes tommy toes in my neck of the woods. I made this one with some grape tomatoes the other day and it was soooooo good. I usually double the reicpe.

Warm Green Bean and Tommy Toe Salad

2 T olive oil
1 garlic clove
2 c. green bean pieces, strung, in 1 inch lengths
water
1/2 small sweet white onion
1 tsp Kosher salt
12 cherry tomatoes, halved

Place oil in cup. Split garlic in 1/2 and add to oil. Set aside. Put beans in
pot and add just enough water to cover. Bring to boil, then turn heat down and
simmer until beans are just tender 12-20 min. depending on variety and freshness
of beans. While beans cook cut onion half into pieces about 1/2 inch wide and
separate layers. When beans are tender drain but leave in warm pan. Add onion.
Discard garlic and add oil to beans. Add salt and toss gently to coat evenly.
Cover and set aside for 5 min. Add the toms and toss gently to mix and serve
warm with French bread and butter.

Source: Butter Beans to Blackberries: Recipes from the Southern Garden 
by Ronni Lundy


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 24, 2006)

Make a relish with them.  Chopped tomato, cucumber and shallots in a little vinegar, sugar and salt.  Top on grilled fish.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2006)

I likethis Sara Moulton recipe for cherries stuffed with tapenade ... of course you really don't need a recipe for that.

Another one of her recipes "Spicy Tequila Spiked Cherry Tomatoes" is one of my favorites.


----------



## kats (Jul 24, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kats, that looks like a scrumptious treat!



It tastes amazing, Constance! Really, it's worth the work! I made a couple last week, because I had some people over, and I'm sooo sad there were almost no leftovers!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 24, 2006)

_My 2 favorite ways to eat cherry tomatoes:  _

_1.  Make a caprese salad using halved cherry tomatoes,  fresh mozzarella cheese sliced thin, (the one in balls floating in water), and FRESH basil, not dried.   Pour a little olive oil over all, splash on some balsmic vinegar, salt and pepper.   Wonderful._

_2. Wash them then leave them wet.  Put them in a bowl and dip each one in a little salt befor popping them in your mouth.   I can eat these all day long.   _


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

stuff those puppies with crabmeat.


----------

